# F20 BMW Live Success!



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

My car is an F20 M Sport with no extras except for tinted windows and extended dashboard display.

Managed to code up my car this morning to change BMW services to ConnectedDrive and enable BMW Live. I'm was able to connect via my iPhone, sign up, and use all the services successfully!



















Only thing is sometimes when I leave the BMW live screen, if I go back I get a grey page. probably missed sone thing while coding. EDIT: after 24hr, this stopped happening, so probably needed a full reset.

I did not VO code the car for this feature. I specifically enabled a couple of features:

HU_ENTRY->3000 HMI->Funktionen->CONNECTED_DRIVE->aktiv
HU_ENTRY->3000 HMI->Funktionen->ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE->aktiv

you may also need to enable these:
HU_ENTRY->3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->DUN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_ENTRY->3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->PAN_PROFILE->aktiv

In order to use this feature, you need a mobile phone with bluetooth, and the ability to use its internet. For example, on my iPhone i must enable the 'Personal Hotspot' functionality in settings. If you cannot see this option, you likely need to pay your carrier for it.










Looking forward to more coding...


----------



## theMpower (Feb 7, 2013)

To encode BMW Live I add "6AL" to the list FA and then codified HU_CIC module (or HU_ENTRY).


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

iBeech said:


> My car is an F20 M Sport with no extras except for tinted windows and extended dashboard display.
> 
> Managed to code up my car this morning to change BMW services to ConnectedDrive and enable BMW Live. I'm was able to connect via my iPhone, sign up, and use all the services successfully! Only thing is sometimes when I leave the BMW live screen, if I go back I get a grey page. probably missed sone thing while coding.
> 
> ...





theMpower said:


> To encode BMW Live I add "6AL" to the list FA and then codified HU_CIC module (or HU_ENTRY).


What does adding 6AL to the fa list add? I didn't do this?


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

Also, how do I add Vo codes?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iBeech said:


> What does adding 6AL to the fa list add? I didn't do this?


6AL Is the Option Code for BMW Live. Adding it to the VO and VO Coding the Head Unit, and Combox if equipped with one, will make all the required FDL Code changes automatically.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iBeech said:


> Also, how do I add Vo codes?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

I've now read the tutorial and tried the Vo coding. However this makes my ConnectedDrive say BMW Services. So I removed the code and coded manually 

I've now got 'Internet' but when loading it it just says loading, and never does anything. However BMW live works fine... 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iBeech said:


> I've now read the tutorial and tried the Vo coding. However this makes my ConnectedDrive say BMW Services. So I removed the code and coded manually
> 
> I've now got 'Internet' but when loading it it just says loading, and never does anything. However BMW love works fine...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I never get any BMW Love...


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I never get any BMW Love...


hahaha


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

iBeech said:


> I've now read the tutorial and tried the Vo coding. However this makes my ConnectedDrive say BMW Services. So I removed the code and coded manually
> 
> I've now got 'Internet' but when loading it it just says loading, and never does anything. However BMW live works fine...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Hi,

Can you explain how did you code bmw live because i want to code it too.


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

resaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you explain how did you code bmw live because i want to code it too.


I have edited the main article with what i coded, and some tips


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

"Connected Drive" menu is part of 6NR BMW Apps, having that menu says bmw services or connected drive doesn't affect the functionality. Fdl or VO code is individual preference, but VO code feature tends to stay even when the dealer reprogram the car, so you have less to restore if reprogramming happen at dealer... But this doesn't means it does not have its own downside


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

Dealer updated Is a great advantage to VO coding...

Thanks!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

iBeech, Do you have a combox in your car?


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

I do not


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, I'm going to go try this on mine now. Did you have to enable PAN or DUN on your iDrive?


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

Nope. Just make sure your phone can share the Internet 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

It's annoying that after spending £25k, an option like this is simply disabled. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, Agreed!!!


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm assuming this is not country specific correct?


----------



## ad78 (Jan 19, 2011)

i added 6AL but i cannot connect to bmw live "service not available. Please try again later"

also i have iphone 5 hotspot activated


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

It worked for me. I had to enable DUN and PAN on 3003 to get it to work. It took a good 15min for it to update the live services or to show up under available services. Since I'm in Canada i had to first switch my location to London, England and then changed it to Toronto, Canada. Initially it only showed News and weather, after changing location and back all services remained. Funny thing is my Corporate Blackberry isn't working, however my personal Android device worked without any issues while tethering. I didn't have to enable Hotspot, however had to enable Bluetooth tethering option.


----------



## ad78 (Jan 19, 2011)

How did you enable DUN and PAN?


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

ad78 said:


> How did you enable DUN and PAN?


looks like mine were already activated. Here you go

HU_ENTRY->3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->DUN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_ENTRY->3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->PAN_PROFILE->aktiv


----------



## ad78 (Jan 19, 2011)

iBeech said:


> looks like mine were already activated. Here you go
> 
> HU_ENTRY->3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->DUN_PROFILE->aktiv
> HU_ENTRY->3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->PAN_PROFILE->aktiv


looks like mine has a different structure. here i saw DUN and PAN profile and i put them into active. now im not seeing anything. looks like nothing changed??


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

ad78, don't enable 6AL on the VO. Just remove 6AL and try to code within HU.


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

ad78 said:


> looks like mine has a different structure. here i saw DUN and PAN profile and i put them into active. now im not seeing anything. looks like nothing changed??


do you have BMW Assist? i believe BMW Assist and BMW Live cannot cooexist. but i may be wrong.


----------



## ad78 (Jan 19, 2011)

iBeech said:


> do you have BMW Active? i believe BMW Active and BMW Live cannot cooexist. but i may be wrong.


nope i dont have. this is the reason why i want to activate. i have BMW assist though...


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

Opps, thats what i ment - BMW Assist


----------



## ad78 (Jan 19, 2011)

iBeech said:


> Opps, thats what i ment - BMW Assist


oh well... i guess its better to use my phone or tablet LOL


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

lol yea- i'd quite like BMW assist- but there would be no point. as i have no navi, no combox etc etc. if you go for every option on your BMW, life is good


----------



## ad78 (Jan 19, 2011)

iBeech said:


> lol yea- i'd quite like BMW assist- but there would be no point. as i have no navi, no combox etc etc. if you go for every option on your BMW, life is good


for me, BMW assist is the most important feature. its a must. you'll never know.. (knock on wood)
i only have lighting package, NAV, bmw apps and its M sport.


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

I successfully coded bmw live and connected and also dun and pan. But my phone can not connect to the car. I tried iphone 5 and samsung galaxy s3, with bluetooth tethering option. Which phone did you use and why i can not use bmw live services. Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## smartas (Feb 5, 2013)

Before I had an iPhone, my car would just tell me connection was not possible. After, with hotspot activated, I got a new error that a subscription was required. Personally, I think that's bull, since the car is using MY already-paid internet connection. I'm going to try to activate BMW Live, even though I have BMW Assist. I'll report back tomorrow with my findings (maybe Sunday).


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

resaran, One more thing i forgot to tell you to activate

on your CIC/HU_Entry enable this one too...

3003 - Funktionen - BT_DATA_SERVICE - Aktiv

I coded someones car today and I ran across the same issue. After activating this i was able to get the data working. Make sure you remove your phone and re-pair it again and select data as a service. iDrive will show you Bluetooth Data as a function.


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

vithy said:


> resaran, One more thing i forgot to tell you to activate
> 
> on your CIC/HU_Entry enable this one too...
> 
> ...


I tried and everything works perfect. Thanks.


----------



## smartas (Feb 5, 2013)

vithy said:


> resaran, One more thing i forgot to tell you to activate
> 
> on your CIC/HU_Entry enable this one too...
> 
> ...


On my 2013 with march, 2013 psdzdata, I don't see this option, and cannot get BMW Live / Internet working. Any insight?


----------



## 1lyfe (May 31, 2013)

has anyone tried coding this into a car with cic?
i can't get the data part to work.

there's pan and dun profiles in both HU_CIC and media sections, ive tried them both but still no success i've also enabled bt data in cic and the option to use data over the phone in bluetooth menu is checked 

but when i go into bmw live it just says no connection available please enable data through bluetooth on your phone and such


----------



## odessa91 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello,
I coded to get in iDrive menu: "ConnectedDrive", from "Connecteddrive" I get "BMW Live" and "Internet". Under "BMW Live" I have "New", "Weather" and "Settings" only. I am able to get weather for provided US city, but news does not work. 
How can I get other menu items?
When I select 'Internet' it just says loading, and never does anything. Car (2013, F30, 08/2012) does not have Navi or Enhanced Bluetooth.
Anything Am I missing? Thanks
Update: After changing BMW Live location from USA to GB, able to get all BMW Live Menu and all items from menu are working, Able to get Internet Screen, but it is empty


----------



## undeath324 (Jun 14, 2013)

*bmw live*

how it is code to my f30 car? i will use bmw live and i don't have combox and i have bussinies raido in first photo? i use samsung galaxy note 2



odessa91 said:


> Hello,
> I coded to get in iDrive menu: "ConnectedDrive", from "Connecteddrive" I get "BMW Live" and "Internet". Under "BMW Live" I have "New", "Weather" and "Settings" only. I am able to get weather for provided US city, but news does not work.
> How can I get other menu items?
> When I select 'Internet' it just says loading, and never does anything. Car (2013, F30, 08/2012) does not have Navi or Enhanced Bluetooth.
> ...


----------



## odessa91 (Jan 28, 2009)

Car:
HU_CICHB
->3000 HMI->Funktionen->CONNECTED_DRIVE->aktiv
HU_CICHB
->3000 HMI->Funktionen->ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE->aktiv
HU_CICHB->3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER = nur_bmw_internet_aktiv (only bmw internet aktive)
HU_CICHB->3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES = nicht_aktiv
HU_CICHB->3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS = nicht_aktiv
HU_CICHB
->3003 > TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->DUN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_CICHB
->3003 > TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->PAN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_CICHB->3003 > 
BT_DATA_SERVICE - Aktiv

Install FoxFi
Enable bluetooth dun

Connect car to the phone
From main menu Select ConnectedDrive->BMW Live->Settings.
Set Country GB. save. Update BMW Live to get latest updates.
Now you should have all bmw live menu items


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

odessa91, choose London , UK as your primary location, This will enable all the other options not available in US, then go back to search other location and choose your city and country. That should do it.

I tried this in Toronto, Canada. London, UK as my primary location.



odessa91 said:


> Hello,
> I coded to get in iDrive menu: "ConnectedDrive", from "Connecteddrive" I get "BMW Live" and "Internet". Under "BMW Live" I have "New", "Weather" and "Settings" only. I am able to get weather for provided US city, but news does not work.
> How can I get other menu items?
> When I select 'Internet' it just says loading, and never does anything. Car (2013, F30, 08/2012) does not have Navi or Enhanced Bluetooth.
> ...


----------



## odessa91 (Jan 28, 2009)

I got BMW Live without any problem. I can see local weather, Street view and Panoramio, but when I select internet from menu, I get empty browser


----------



## undeath324 (Jun 14, 2013)

*bmw live*

thank you i coded it this code but i don't Select ConnectedDrive->BMW Live->Settings.
Set Country GB.



odessa91 said:


> Car:
> HU_CICHB
> ->3000 HMI->Funktionen->CONNECTED_DRIVE->aktiv
> HU_CICHB
> ...


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

I coded BMW live sometime ago and it works well. However, it does not work while the car is in motion. Is this the case with everyone else. Did anyone manage to have it working in motion?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JonoNZ (Jan 13, 2013)

marcosg said:


> I coded BMW live sometime ago and it works well. However, it does not work while the car is in motion. Is this the case with everyone else. Did anyone manage to have it working in motion?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


It works in motion for me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JonoNZ said:


> It works in motion for me.


If i recall right, BMW Live should wok in-motion, but Internet will not, and there is no known way to remove the Speedlock for Internet.


----------



## JonoNZ (Jan 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> If i recall right, BMW Live should wok in-motion, but Internet will not, and there is no known way to remove the Speedlock for Internet.


That is my experience also. BMW Live/Online works fine in motion - handy for checking the weather forecast while moving (safely of course). Internet does not work in motion.


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

odessa91 said:


> Car:
> HU_CICHB
> ->3000 HMI->Funktionen->CONNECTED_DRIVE->aktiv
> HU_CICHB
> ...


Hi, Bmw live works fine no problem but i can't work internet. I installed foxfi it can connect witf bmw live but it can't connect with internet. It only says on the car internet connecting and stays. Do you have an idea. Thanks.


----------



## izen (Jul 23, 2013)

vithy said:


> resaran, One more thing i forgot to tell you to activate
> 
> on your CIC/HU_Entry enable this one too...
> 
> ...


there is no such entry on HU_NBT. any VO that needed to be enabled beforehand?


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

which is the difference trough HU_CIC module and HU_ENTRY?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> which is the difference trough HU_CIC module and HU_ENTRY?


HU_CIC is for cars with 609 Navigation Pro. HU_ENTRY is the basic no-Navigation Head Unit.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

ok thanks! i have 609 navigation pro. i download from your link, i'd think to buy a token and then.....

i'd like add in salasa list any option that i can use with my combox. Actually i have nave pro and 6NH bluetooth......i'd like add any option possible.....internet, apps. live, Online

what do i do? 

but...for first one i'd like remove speed limit dvd in motion.


can you help me?


thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> ok thanks! i have 609 navigation pro. i download from your link, i'd think to buy a token and then.....
> 
> i'd like add in salasa list any option that i can use with my combox. Actually i have nave pro and 6NH bluetooth......i'd like add any option possible.....internet, apps. live, Online
> 
> ...


You need to learn basic coding first. The things you are wanting to do are quite advanced, involving Werte Value changes, VO Changes, FSC Code Importation and Activation, and VIN manipulation, all of which I have already explained in various other posts here on Bimmerfest. The information is already here is you search for it.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

i have download 3 guides about your answer. can give me any link for the 3d?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> i have download 3 guides about your answer. can give me any link for the 3d?


What is 3d?


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

thread


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

any link to study e-sys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> any link to study e-sys


There are no more Guides, and the Guides cover only the basics.

Use the Forum Search Function:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/search.php


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

the first thing if i understand it's save my FA FSC original right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> the first thing if i understand it's save my FA FSC original right?


FA (aka VO) and FSC Codes are two entirely different things.

I don't know what you are reading or where you got that from. I don't think any guide even mentions "FSC" in it.

Start with some basic FDL Coding like Seat Belt Chimes. Then move onto Werte Value changes and Code DVD In Motion. Then move onto changing FA so you can understand how to convert 6NH to 6NK and then VO Code it to car. Then you can tackle FSC Code Importing and Activating if you want to enable BMW Apps (which will work except you will not have Video or iPod Out functions). Then you can try and VO Code Internet / BMW Live, which may require VIN Manipulation of Combox, and for which the odds of it working are slim.

If you get stuck on a specific issue, then ask for help.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

i'd like to start for code DVD In Motion! can i help me? my car: F20 with nag professional


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> i'd like to start for code DVD In Motion! can i help me? my car: F20 with nag professional


HU_CIC => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX	= Werte=FF
HU_CIC => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN	= Werte=FF
HU_CIC => VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE = nicht_aktiv


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

second: i'd like remove delay time rear mirror close when close car


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> second: i'd like remove delay time rear mirror close when close car


Yes, it is doable, and there are posts detailing it, and cheat sheets to look at.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

Enable dvd/video via usb port (and various media)???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> Enable dvd/video via usb port (and various media)???


No Just as I wrote above for 6NR Apps, you will not have video via USB port if you have CIC Head Unit. The USB Port is an USB-Aux-In, not a USB-AV-In, and as such, there is no FBAS Video connection from USB Port to back of CIC.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

see this video:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_6obugLPs8

www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7bEejVcNvU


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> see this video:
> ...


The first video shows a car with 6NR, 6NF, and 6FL, with a Video playing. The Video though is coming from the 6NF Snap-In Adapter and not the 6FL Center Armrest USB Port. When a car comes from the factory with BOTH 6NF Base Plate and 6NR Apps, it has an FBAS Video connection from the 6NF Base Plate to the CIC Head Unit, and with that you can play video from the Snap-In Adapter. A car without factory 6NR, even if it has factory 6NF Base Plate, will be missing the FBAS Video Connection.

So as I wrote above, if you buy a 9C FSC Code and Import it and Activate it in the Head Unit, and Code 6NR, you will get all of BMW Apps working, except Video.

If you want Video from the 6FL USB Port rather then the 6NF Base Plate, which is not even a factory option for CIC, then you have to replace the 6FL Center Armrest USB/Aux-In with a USB-AV-In Port, run a FBAS Video connection from the 6FL USB Port to the CIC Head Unit and code it.

Either way requires hardware your car does not have.

The second Video shows a car with Internet and BMW Live. It can be done in some cases. I did it myself in my car, which is well documented here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70

However, there is a long list of people who attempted it and never got it to work for whatever reason (e.g. coded wrong, country controller block, bad VIN, etc.). So, as I also wrote above, it possible, but not probable that you can get it to work.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

no that are video of coding from smercki (italian)


----------



## milest (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello,
I have the basic head without nav and I found: HU_CICHB
->3000 HMI->Funktionen->ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE->aktiv 
option in 3003 :tsk:

BMW live works....


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks you milest. What car do you have? What nav do you have?


Sent from BimmerApp


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> no that are video of coding from smercki (italian)


What do you mean, "No"?

It takes both HARDWARE and CODING, and in some cases FSC ENABLING CODES to support features. If car has the required hardware, and the FSC Enabling Code when needed, then you just need to code the feature.

As I wrote, a car with CIC, which you have, and without factory 6NR, which you don't have, does NOT have the HARDWARE for video. Newer NBT Units though can be coded for Video, as they support Video via the Center Armrest USB Port, but that is a different scenario altogether.

And as I also wrote, for Internet / BMW Live it may work with only coding, and it may not. It depends on too many variables to predict the outcome.

I have gone out of my way to answer your flood of questions, but if you can't understand what I write, and / or refuse to accept the things I tell you, then I can't help you. You can figure it all out on your own, but you will eventually come to the realization that all I have explained to you is in fact correct.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milest said:


> Hello,
> I have the basic head *without nav* and I found: HU_CICHB
> ->3000 HMI->Funktionen->ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE->aktiv
> option in 3003 :tsk:
> ...





Seaisfreedom said:


> Thanks you milest. What car do you have? What nav do you have?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp


As he wrote, he has no navigation.


----------



## davidoff86 (Jan 8, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> HU_CIC is for cars with 609 Navigation Pro. HU_ENTRY is the basic no-Navigation Head Unit.


I have HU_CIC was 606 ( Business Nav ), and HU_NBT was the pro nav ( with the wide screen and updated interface ) ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

davidoff86 said:


> I have HU_CIC was 606 ( Business Nav ), and HU_NBT was the pro nav ( with the wide screen and updated interface ) ?


We don't get 606 Business Nav here stateside, but I think this is still considered CIC system too, but it has smaller screen the 609 Pro Nav. 609 Pro Nav is both the older CIC and newer NBT system, both with the same bigger screen, but different Head Units.


----------



## davidoff86 (Jan 8, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> We don't get 606 Business Nav here stateside, but I think this is still considered CIC system too, but it has smaller screen the 609 Pro Nav. 609 Pro Nav is both the older CIC and newer NBT system, both with the same bigger screen, but different Head Units.


Excellent, cheers for that. Did you see my other post in the other ready btw, regarding software  ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

davidoff86 said:


> Excellent, cheers for that. Did you see my other post in the other ready btw, regarding software  ?


I see it now. I will PM you soon.


----------



## manulap92 (May 16, 2011)

Hi, everybody
I 've got a F30 from 2012 with Nav Pro (609) and Bluetooth 6NH (and no BMW Assist but with TeleServices) and i'm trying to activate BMW Live following this thread. I'm from France and my car is a French car
.
I've already activated 6NK functions (Office menu) with success using FDL coding.
It's work fine with my BlackBerry Z10.

I've changed the HU_CIC parameter ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE to active and in CMB_MEDIA , both DAN & PAN profiles are already active.

When I try BMW LIve, it's not working :


















then 'BMW Live Activating...Transfering Data via Device BBerry-Z10. Bluetooth audio not available during active data transfer'









then (for a half second to 2/3 seconds before switching to the next screen)









then (for a half second before switching to the last screen)









and finaly 'Home Page is not available. Please try later'









Have you an idea of what could be the problem ?

Thanks


----------



## vitchie (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys

Quick question as I cannot a any definitive answers on google. DOes BMW Live work with Nokia Lumia phones? I have the 925, but most of them support the same protocols etc.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Anyone in Canada with the CIC head unit actually get it working?

My issue seems to be down to the tethering of BT data. My data plan supports it along with my phone (HTC One M8), however it fails to use the data connection. Also "Update BMW Assist" is greyed out and I cannot select it.

Had to manually activate the related BT Data fields after VO coding, since it was nicht_aktiv when I changed the VO from 6NL to 6NK, 614, 615, 6AL, 6AB and then VO coded CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC.

Perhaps it's the 8SC NATIONAL CANADA country code that is preventing tethering from activating? Don't exactly know the effects of removing the country code, since the US models don't have it.


----------



## timsta (Mar 1, 2007)

hrmm
i have a 2015 F10 and been trying to get the connected drive to work. 

Has anyone gotten it to work? 

i followed the first page and managed to get the iphone 6 conected with data. but when i click on the connected drive. BMW online just keeps spinning


----------



## whyspeed? (May 29, 2015)

Timbits, did you figure this out? I'm on the same boat.



Timbits93 said:


> Anyone in Canada with the CIC head unit actually get it working?
> 
> My issue seems to be down to the tethering of BT data. My data plan supports it along with my phone (HTC One M8), however it fails to use the data connection. Also "Update BMW Assist" is greyed out and I cannot select it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nope, I've taken a break from it for now. Still not sure why...

Hopefully someone can shed some light on this for us Canadians!


----------



## thelord-akira (Apr 10, 2015)

Timbits93 said:


> Nope, I've taken a break from it for now. Still not sure why...
> 
> Hopefully someone can shed some light on this for us Canadians!


...and Germans


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

and Dutch.

Followed the complete thread, did all the codings FDL and VO. Add and remove stuff.
Tried a Lumia 920 but also an iPhone 5 which gave the same result.
Blue Tooth is used when updating services but BMW Live as well as Internet both don't work. Internet -> Not available in this country and Live-> Home page not available, try again later (or something like that). I waited over 24 hours and still no luck. So pretty much the same as many others in this thread.
09-2011 CIC German car in the Netherlands. I also changed 851 -> Language version German to 868 -> Dutch but did not dare to touch 801 (German Version) since I read that this is tied into many other stuff. Too bad I didn't test this two weeks ago when I was driving in Germany


----------



## waseemnawaz29 (May 21, 2015)

I have successfully managed to code in bmwlive and internet over bluetooth in my uk f10 2011 plate, i only have one small issue when i go to internet my home page is set to google but german version even if i add google.co.uk in favourites and set to home page the google search button still reads in german and not english

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

I also just fixed my problem of "Home Page not available .. try again later" and Internet not available in this country.
Updating services used Bluetoot (BT) but Live and Internet never did.
Since my Original VO contains 614 and 615 I didn't bother with the fake vin but exactly that was the key.
Like Shawn already posted, I deleted 612, replaced 633 for 644 but also added 6AL (Live). VO coded HU_CIC and CMB_MEDIA but to no succes like many others here.
So I tried the fake vin method and with it I got BT working for Internet but still not for Live. I saw that MAIN_BOARD_ALONE was set at ecall... and while setting that to mainboard, I got an FDL error. So I deleted FA 6AL again and VO codedCMB_MEDIA. Obviously with the cars true VIN. After deleting 6AL the option MAIN_BOARD_ALONE was already set to mainboard and thereafter I followed the fake vin procedure again. Now both internet and Live were using BT. Still no contact though... After waiting for 15 minutes where the car went to sleep I tried again and I could register Live and got the stuff to work.
The VIN I used was the same VIN Shawn used in his example (BMW 523i from Malaysia) with codes 614 and 615 already there but no 6AL.
This is not a complete guide but it proves it can be done and fixes the issue many are seeing about (Not available in this country...)


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Bunker37 said:


> I also just fixed my problem of "Home Page not available .. try again later" and Internet not available in this country.
> 
> Updating services used Bluetoot (BT) but Live and Internet never did.
> 
> ...


Glad to see it's working on yours.
I still had no luck on this after I tried various method found in the forum, I always got below response after service update...









Can anyone give me some other hint if you had experienced same problem and known how to solve it, many thanks in advance.

BTW, My car is 520D LCI istep 15-03-503 equipped with HU-CHAMP2, located in Taiwan.


----------



## yarickoff (Jun 3, 2014)

I tried to register a car in Connected Drive site. The site says that my car will come the security code in the menu ConnectedDrive - Messages, but I have no such item in the menu. 
Is it possible to activate it by coding this menu?









Thank you.


----------



## am015674 (Oct 11, 2015)

*BMW Internet*

(shawnsheridan) I have a 2014 320i with no extra features added to it as I bought it used from someone else. I did get it coded and had the enhanced Bluetooth unlocked on it. I would like to get the BMW Apps and BMW Live working on my vehicle. Would it be possible to schedule a day to come out to Houston and have you work on it for me? You can reach me by email at [email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

am015674 said:


> (shawnsheridan) I have a 2014 320i with no extra features added to it as I bought it used from someone else. I did get it coded and had the enhanced Bluetooth unlocked on it. I would like to get the BMW Apps and BMW Live working on my vehicle. Would it be possible to schedule a day to come out to Houston and have you work on it for me? You can reach me by email at [email protected]


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Tempe335 (Feb 17, 2016)

I VO coded 6NK and 6AL. Bluetooth is working fine but I'm not getting the Data Transfer option for my phone to allow the BMW Live option to work. This is an F020 Chassis with an HU_CIC. Based on other posts I've also enabled DUN_Profile and PAM_Profile. After coding the ECU for 6AL all the correct FSCs I typically see referenced were active, including BT_Data_Service, Connected_Drive, Online_Browser_Live. Any ideas? my phone is an iPhone 6s with hotspot option enabled.

I'm thinking it must be something simple I'm just overlooking here as everyone else seems to set this up without too much trouble. I'm new to BMW and coding in general.


----------



## djalexnl (Mar 10, 2016)

I have the following issue.
I wanted to see if I could get bmw online working through Bluetooth. 
I have an original NBT_NEXT (F10 2012) , which I bought in Germany, I coded the following:

FDL-code

3003 > DUN_PROFILE - aktiv
3003 > PAN_PROFILE - aktiv
3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER - beide_aktiv
3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES - nicht_aktiv
3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS - nicht_aktiv
3003 > ASSIST - nicht_aktiv
3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE - aktiv
3003 > DATACOMM_CSIM - nicht_aktiv

Well after coding i tested bmw online which worked fine!! , using my Bluetooth Yeah!!!  But the Browser did not. 

So I updated the services through the menu item. 

After the update services which went using Bluetooth of my phone, internet browser worked finally using my phone Bluetooth , but BMW online does not anymore… it says I cannot make a connection with my Bluetooth device or something like that. So I went from one problem to another…  No matter what I code or try internet browser keeps working using Bluetooth, but bmw online refuses to do so. No attempt is made to connect using my phone data when choosing BMW ONLINE. Is it blocked by BMW? And if so, shoud there not first be an attemt through data connections first? And Is there a way to reverse this update services. I mean I like the BMW online better than the browser that works now. And it worked before I updated services just fine…. Damn… Can someone guide me in the right direction? :dunno:

FDL-code it to default Does not change a thing...

My options included in the car. 

6AA	Bmw Teleservices
6AB	Control Teleservices
6NF	Ext.con.of The Music Play.i.mobilph
6NL	Connect. Bluetooth A.usb Devices In	
6NR	Apps	
6WA	Instrument Cluster W. Extended Cont	
609	Navigation System Professional	
610	Head Up Displayy
612	Bmw Assist
614	Internet Preparation
615	Extended Bmw Online Information
616	Bmw Online

Thanx!! Alexander


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm trying to code BMW live. I have code all that's in this thread but all it says "activate Bluetooth data or contact bla bla"
I just can't code the car to send data via Bluetooth. Update; after a lot of searching it seems there is no code to get the Bluetooth data showing up.


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

I've got a HU_ENTRYNAV Navi Pro with TMC traffic service, Teleservices and SOS call already active.
There is the possibility to update the TMC Service with the RTTI service to have real time traffic information activating the "ConnectedDrive Base Service" (as it is called in Italy) for 350 EUR and subscribing the RTTI service for about 70 EUR a year. Moreover with the base service it will be also possible to activate the Remote Services for other 50 EUR.

Is there any chance to activate RTTI and Remote Services via ESYS?


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

I have tried to code this on my f10, but it seems i got no option to set to Aktiv for connected driver under hu_cic :/ atm i have Bmw Services, which is completely useless, prefer Connected Drive to get if possible. any ideas?


----------



## wild_a (Dec 21, 2015)

i enabled BMW Live on my '11 F10, however I'm trying to revert back to the original option. I changed "HU_CICHB->3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER = nur_bmw_internet_aktiv," I forgot to write down the original option for ONLINE_BROWSER. Can anyone tell me what it is originally for US cars?


----------



## jkwhar (Jun 12, 2016)

MY 4/13 f30 with CIC, 6VA, 609, 615, 6AA, and 6AB options. I followed the instructions and was able to get "BMW live" but when I try to connect, it would state "service not available. Please try again later". I have tried re-pairing with a Galaxy s5(tried with few DUN apps) and iPhone 6 with tethering enabled. I noticed that I am still able to send addresses to my car using the BMW connected app and also I don't see the "Data" option when pairing (only phone and audio).


Am I missing something? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jkwhar (Jun 12, 2016)

Double post.


----------

